
Show HN: I am creating a campaign to mitigate Covid-19 crisis in Spain - eveningcoffee
I have been thinking a lot why there is such a huge difference between mortality in Germany and Italy and I may have figured it out.<p>This understanding could be possibly applied in Spain to avoid or at least mitigate similar level crisis that is currently taking place in Italy.<p>I created a GitHub Pages based website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.savespain.eu&#x2F; for the campaign. My main motivation for this choice is to promote transparency and collaboration. The GitHub page is located here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;savespain-covid19&#x2F;Save-Spain<p>The main takeaway is that the main difference is most likely in the family structure - many Italians live together with their extended family while Germans do not (or they have by some other means that I am not aware of kept their elderly not infected by the corona virus).<p>If you think that this thinking is plausible then please support this campaign by either contributing or by sharing. It is especially important to reach Spanish people. I do not know any unfortunately at the moment yet.<p>The time is running out fast. There are only few days left to act. Lets push this together and save Spain!
======
mtmail
> It is especially important to reach Spanish people.

The page is in english?

> I do not know any [Spanish people] unfortunately at the moment yet.

Not knowing the target audience is a bad start.

> The message must be shared as much as possible and to the highest decision
> makers as possible.

Be realistic. The decision makers get 1000 pieces of information all day about
the Covid-19 crisis. They will contact experts in their respected field not a
website with statistics and advise to deep distance and washing hands. It's
hard not be too harsh here but you setting yourself an unrealistic goal.

> It is important to back my generalizations with the actual research as much
> as possible.

Sorry, that makes it even less believable.

~~~
eveningcoffee
I know, but there is not much time left and you have to start from somewhere.
I do not expect to succeed but doing nothing is also not an option for me.

It is hard problem to solve for sure.

------
ask3ord
What kind of minimal effort to think on that complex social structure and
associating it with pandemic?

Before asking support for your campaign, please show that you did your
homework in detail.

> There are only few days left to act. Lets push this together and save Spain!
> seriously!

------
TekMol

        As you can see, there is huge structural
        demographic difference between infected
        people in Italy and in Germany.
    

I can not see that from the graphs on your page. Can you express it in a
numeric way?

~~~
savespain-cov19
In Italy 57.5% infected people are 60 year old or older. 18.3% of people are
80 year old or older. The source for this is here
[https://twitter.com/GlennLuk/status/1237904780577722369](https://twitter.com/GlennLuk/status/1237904780577722369)

In Germany according Robert Koch Institute has demographic data about 447
cases of 902 total cases. According to this data only there are only 14% men
in the age group 60-79 and only 10% of women in the same age group. There is
very small amount of people (difficult to measure from the graph) that are 80
year old or older.

Edit: Also thank you! I edited the page to include this information.

~~~
TekMol
One explanation could be different testing habbits. If Germany tested everyone
with symptoms and Italy only tested people with severe symptoms. The latter
are mainly older people.

------
savespain-cov19
This is an official account of this campaign, AMA.

